# Marbury Tatttoos A "3" Logo On Head!



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS - Stephon Marbury Stephon Marbury  bounded off the Knicks New York Knicks ' team bus at Vegas' Valley High last night - a new tattoo inscribed on his left temple. The "3" logo found on his Starbury sneaker and apparel line is now a permanent part of his bald head.
> 
> Good thing the permanent tattoo ink wasn't used on his Knick jersey. Even the cocky Marbury knows he may be giving up his Knick jersey in a couple of months, with team president Donnie Walsh and coach Mike D'Antoni contemplating waiving him before the season opener.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/07122008/sports/knicks/pressure_point_119536.htm

A man with a tattoo on his face is so unattractive.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:

Pic. Now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:sigh: Don't tell me New York cats are gonna start with this too. 

I know Tyson did it, but he's....yeah.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Further off the deep end...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Talk about a guy who's just completely lost his mind.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> :sigh: Don't tell me New York cats are gonna start with this too.
> 
> I know Tyson did it, but he's....yeah.


Prince did it too with the symbol, it's just so disgusting to me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Since everyone is trying to be 80s, he should wear a flat top and carve around the 3 :laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Pic. Now.


No pic is out yet, but he is around the Summer League games in Vegas, so it's just a matter of time before his picture is taken Someone posted a sample on a website, I hope it don't look like that:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ive got a feeling it will only be an inch big symbol right on his temple, nothing that extreme


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I got some of those Big Ben shoes, and they are the ****tiest pieces of shoes I've ever worn. After you play basketball (or just wear them for a little bit), your feet feel dead, and your legs hurt like hell. 

I have to wonder if Ben Wallace really declined in his play, or if it was just the ****ty shoes he was wearing.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Uh, I think that has to do with you walking and playing ball Sloth.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I doubt that. No problem in the past with Nike, Adidas, or Reeboks. Go buy a pair of Big Ben's and you'll see what I'm talking about. They're ****ty shoes.

I think the original Gary Payton's are the favorite shoe I've owned.










I'm probably going to try some Le Coq Sportif's for my next shoes. The Starbury running shoes aren't that bad though, but the basketball shoes just aren't any good.2


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lol: at Marbury. Perhaps the ink is further dementing his warped mind.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

To think, I used to watch this guy at the Rucker as a teenager. This guy is gone.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I remember a long time ago I was pumping gas and I glanced over at this huge biker pumping gas into a beat up civic.He had spiderwebs tattooed around his eyes.That just really freaked me out.Now that sort of stuff isn't that uncommon.I can't imagine having a tattoo on my face


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Whoever wrote that article without including a picture sucks


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> To think, I used to watch this guy at the Rucker as a teenager. This guy is gone.


Yes, because getting a tattoo on your face means you can no longer play basketball.

I wonder though, if this is the logo for his brand, Stern shouldn't be able to keep players from putting stuff in their hair like Ron Ron and Rip anymore.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Yes, because getting a tattoo on your face means you can no longer play basketball.
> 
> I wonder though, if this is the logo for his brand, Stern shouldn't be able to keep players from putting stuff in their hair like Ron Ron and Rip anymore.


LOL TRUE THAT. David Stern's a big ***** who won't let anyone take advantage of him. I swear, the dude's got an inferiority complex.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

PICS


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

looks like a Minus 3 to me....lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

..


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's a star and a B! Come on guys. It's awesome.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

By itself, maybe. But as a symptom of a larger disease...


----------

